# Scarborough Ships



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sure someone here can point me in the right direction about what were the ships that sailed from Scarborough to Robin Hoods bay in the early 60's?

I remember we set set sail on a smaller ship one day, but then they stopped serving food as the weather had become too rough. Next thing we were being transferred from the smaller ship to a larger one as the small ship couldn't cope.

I was very young and thought it was great fun at the time !!


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

A few years ago my wife and I went on a trip from Scarborough to Whitby. The vessel was either the 'Regal Lady' or 'Coronia' I can't remember which. It was great fun, a couple of hours cruising along the coast, three or so hours in Whitby then back to Scarborough. Cheap and cheerful, a very enjoyable day out. Now due to new safety regulations the authorities (MCA, Health and Safety or whoever) have put a stop to it, they state that these vessels are no longer allowed to venture more than 15 miles from their home port, Whitby is 17 miles. It seems a shame, old they maybe but they always appear well maintained and looked after. The 'Coronia' served at Dunkirk ferrying troops around.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's one, I think it's Caronia, passing Flamborough sometime in the early 60s.


----------



## m shann (Mar 24, 2006)

Bobbert said:


> I'm sure someone here can point me in the right direction about what were the ships that sailed from Scarborough to Robin Hoods bay in the early 60's?
> 
> I remember we set set sail on a smaller ship one day, but then they stopped serving food as the weather had become too rough. Next thing we were being transferred from the smaller ship to a larger one as the small ship couldn't cope.
> 
> I was very young and thought it was great fun at the time !!


Hi Bobbet
I worked on one of the pleasure boats in the 60s ( 64 /65 ) during the school holidays.I went to Graham's sea Training school in Scarborough. At that time there were 3 pleasure boats running out of Scarborough, the Coronia Yorkshire Lady and Regal Lady. The transfer of passengers only happened on Spring Tides over the low water period, when the Coronia was unable to berth adjacent to the lighthouse to embark passenger, usually it was the Yorkshire Lady that did the transfer and could take two trips as the Coronia carried over 500 trippers and the Yorkshire Lady only abt 250. I had a wonderful time 6 trips a day and nice females every trip On a rough day I had to empty the sick buckets, full to the brim.
mike


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Marconi Sahib, vessel pictured is Yorkshire Belle (1947, 70grt) which has always operated from Bridlington. 
As M Shann says, in the early 1960s there were three passenger ships operating from Scarborough Coronia(1935, 227grt), Yorkshire Lady(1935, 72grt) , Regal Lady (1930, 75grt). Coronia moved to Bournemouth in 1968 (as Bournemouth Queen) and Yorkshire Lady was renamed Coronia. These are the two currently operating.Pics of current Scarborough based Coronia and Regal Lady via this link: http://www.mvcoronia.co.uk/


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi RayJordandpo, The Regal Lady and Coronia operate under MCA Class VI pass. cert. which limits trips to 15m from departure point and not more than 3m from land. As I understand it they operated to Whitby under an exemption (17 mile trip) but since new EC rules came in this has been withdrawn. Apparently by arrangement MCA rules strictly apply in UK to avoid having to comply with all EC requirements. Ironically the equivalent EC rules (for Category C)waters) involve plying limits defined by distance from 'port of refuge' (15 miles) which would have permitted trips to Whitby. There was a local campaign to get the rules modified so as to allow the trips to continue. Does anyone know what became of this?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Eddy, wasn't too sure which one it was.

These two pics of Coronia and Regal Lady were taken at Scarborough about 30 months ago.


----------



## m shann (Mar 24, 2006)

I believe the old Coronia is still afloat, being used on the Medway as a
restaurant renamed Rochester Queen. What a end to a wonderful little ship
mike


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Bobbert, there has been a book published about the past and present Pleasure Vessel's operating out of Scarborough the publication goes under the name of "Caronia", you may be able to get hold of a copy via the internet.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Lots of info on Scarborough pleasure boats here - http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Scarborough2.html


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

After reaching the 3mile limit the bar used to open, and whilst having a pint on the original Coronia, that's where I made my decision to join the Merch.... thats were it all started for me. (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Regal Lady and Coronia pictured at Scarborough yesterday


----------

